# Starting new thread in gear for sale forum



## Orionsbelt456 (Jul 31, 2013)

Im unable to get through to post some of my rack gear up for sale. It says i dont have access to do that? Not sure whats going on but any help would be appreciated


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2013)

You have yet to be here for more than six months, and have less than 100 posts.


----------



## Orionsbelt456 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahh i see. Well im close to 6 months. Most my gear is on ebay but i thought id try here as well.
Thanks!
Keith


----------



## Xaios (Jul 31, 2013)

Orionsbelt456 said:


> Ahh i see. Well im close to 6 months. Most my gear is on ebay but i thought id try here as well.
> Thanks!
> Keith



Just to clarify, you require BOTH a minimum 100 posts and membership time of at least 6 months, not one or the other.


----------



## McBonez (Jul 31, 2013)

This is a good starting point 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/73973-new-classified-rules-must-read.html


----------



## jfrey (Sep 19, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Just to clarify, you require BOTH a minimum 100 posts and membership time of at least 6 months, not one or the other.



i'm both of it but i still can't open a post in classifieds...


----------



## MFB (Sep 19, 2013)

pf78 said:


> i'm both of it but i still can't open a post in classifieds...



As in, you click the new thread button and it opens nothing? Or as in any ones you make get deleted?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2013)

pf78 since I moved your thread from one classifieds section to the other I'd say you figured how to post a thread out


----------

